# LG.net



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I've just been banned from LG.net, lol. The only possible thing I can explain it by would be me criticizing the "insiders", but I didn't use any profanities and it wasn't that harsh at all. It was something that wouldn't even be corrected or given any notice by the mods here. I'm thinking this is either a mistake or someone is a little uptight and kissing some butt with the "insiders".

Anyways, can anyone get me the email address of the webmaster for LG.net?


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

I think id like the email of this so called laker fan as well, NO ONE BANS ONE OF THE CHOSEN ONES FROM A SITE THAT WE, THE CHILDREN OF GOD, MADE! PRECIOUS ADMINS THINK THERE SO HIGH AND MIGHTY, THE LAKER REVOLUTION IS NOTHING WITH OUT ITS SOLDIERS! :clown:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I just tried to sign up and it said both of my e-mail addresses have been banned.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LakerLunatic said:


> I think id like the email of this so called laker fan as well, NO ONE BANS ONE OF THE CHOSEN ONES FROM A SITE THAT WE, THE CHILDREN OF GOD, MADE! PRECIOUS ADMINS THINK THERE SO HIGH AND MIGHTY, THE LAKER REVOLUTION IS NOTHING WITH OUT ITS SOLDIERS! :clown:


LOL, thanks...I guess. :biggrin: 

But yeah, can anyone find out this guy's email address for me please?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Same thing happened to me for questioning that trade that was supposed to be basically a done deal, sending the Lakers Bender and the #17 pick. And what do you know, I was right.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

when i click on the forums, it says it cant be found


----------



## Arthur_7 (May 5, 2005)

Everyone got the same message. I think the web site has been brought down.
Maybe under pressure by Lakers management (spreading Rumors)


----------



## AutoShackMotorSports (May 25, 2005)

does anyone have an idea if LG was brought down?? I've been trying to sign up all day and the web page is down.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

It banned my email address because I accidently typed the registration code wrong (An apparently lowercase "V" was actually a capital. Of course the letter was sitting on a lower level than the other letter/numbers...). I emailed the administrator, and I was told that the account didn't exist.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

Dag if they did shut it down they could have atleats warned us.Hopefully Espn is next


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Because they were breaking the news that Garnett will be traded to the Lakers, and the Lakers management called the president to have it shut down so they didn't ruin the chances that the trade would go down, like what's happened before. At least that's what I heard from my brother's friend's sister's boyfriend.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

socco said:


> Because they were breaking the news that Garnett will be traded to the Lakers, and the Lakers management called the president to have it shut down so they didn't ruin the chances that the trade would go down, like what's happened before. At least that's what I heard from my brother's friend's sister's boyfriend.


LOL, very funny. 

I wouldn't be too concerned with them yet as they have been getting ready for a new server switch so it is highly likely that that is what is preventing us from getting in there today. 

As far as being banned and what not, I do not know what's up. I do know that they do not allow hotmail or yahoo email addresses for new members lately.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dunno about the banning but they switched servers. Forum


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hmmm...I'm not banned from this one. The server must've just been going nuts.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> I dunno about the banning but they switched servers. Forum



how did you find this BC?


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

Sean said:


> how did you find this BC?


Yea really. Great find.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Sean said:


> how did you find this BC?


They had a link posted on the website last night. That's how I looked for (and found) the story about the Diet and Caron.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sean said:


> As far as being banned and what not, I do not know what's up. I do know that they do not allow hotmail or yahoo email addresses for new members lately.


Why would they not allow yahoo users??


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't even read that site... too many Kobe homers.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

cmd34 said:


> Why would they not allow yahoo users??



I have no idea.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

cmd34 said:


> Why would they not allow yahoo users??


From my understanding, they would not allow free e-mail services. I don't think they have all of them blocked, but the main ones are...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't even read that site... too many Kobe homers.


True.. Much less Kobe homers here but you wouldnt think so.. :laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> True.. Much less Kobe homers here but you wouldnt think so.. :laugh:


i like this site better than that one


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

Anybody know whats going on with them? are you able to get on?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

yeah, I had problems yesterday too, but all is well now.


----------

